# Best Acadamies In Lahore Or Karachi For AKU Preparation And MCAT.



## Chemistry (Nov 15, 2017)

Need help regarding AKU preparation. Please recommend best institutes for preparation of both mcat and aku.


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey. Kips is best academy in lahore for AKU. Don't know about karachi.
btw are you applying next year? And you're doing fsc or Alevels??


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 15, 2017)

Saqlainamjad said:


> Hey. Kips is best academy in lahore for AKU. Don't know about karachi.
> btw are you applying next year? And you're doing fsc or Alevels??


Yes I am applying next year. I am doing Fsc. In 2nd year atm.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

In karachi Doctors inn is the best and Anees hussain too ! But if you get into doctors inn then just go for it!

Good luck !


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 15, 2017)

Zareena_jan said:


> In karachi Doctors inn is the best and Anees hussain too ! But if you get into doctors inn then just go for it!
> 
> Good luck !


Thanks for the help! I will see which one of the two suits me. I dont have any problem studying in Lahore or Karachi as long as the institution is good. Will definitely try Doctors Inn


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Chemistry said:


> Thanks for the help! I will see which one of the two suits me. I dont have any problem studying in Lahore or Karachi as long as the institution is good. Will definitely try Doctors Inn


Good Luck! May Allah be with you, inshaaAllah. Remember us in your prayers please.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Coming from someone who is going to attend AKU, there's no need for any academies. I didn't attend a single academy for either the MCAT, the AKU test, NUMS test, or the AKU interview. Develop a strong work and studying ethic on your own. You only have to "pass" the AKU test, and the passing percentage is between 60-70% (varies from year to year). As an A level student, I managed to pass it. And trust me, the test wasn't from the A level syllabus. It was most definitely based on FSc books. So there's that. Similarly, I didn't give any mock interview. In fact, the AKU interview also happened to be the first interview of my life. So please save your parents' money if it's possible to prepare on your own. As an FSc student, if you're one of the brighter students of your class, then definitely you don't need any academy. However, if you're a struggling student, in that case I will say that an academy for the tests will help you. As for which one is the best, see the above answers. Good luck and hope to see you next year as a junior  IA. Feel free to PM me 

As for the MCAT, I got around 900 in the retest and my only prep was during the summer vacations, and that too as an A Level student who went through the FSc books for the first time and had only 2 months to do so. After the MCAT got cancelled I didn't study a word because I was tired of everything. I know A level students who got 950 with rigorous prep studying on their own. So IA as an FSc student if you study yourself and exert effort on your own, it will do you wonders compared to academies. However, again, if you feel that you're a struggling student who can't motivate himself/herself or push himself/herself strongly enough, then please do join an academy. But first priority should be self-study. I say this for both your own good and your parents'. 

Baaki I have a thread on AKU admissions, do check it out here too, and especially around April/May 2018, do go through it at that time: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...rsity-guide-i-wrote-successful-candidate.html 

I wish you all the best and may you succeed in your endeavors!


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

adenosine said:


> Coming from someone who is going to attend AKU, there's no need for any academies. I didn't attend a single academy for either the MCAT, the AKU test, NUMS test, or the AKU interview. Develop a strong work and studying ethic on your own. You only have to "pass" the AKU test, and the passing percentage is between 60-70% (varies from year to year). As an A level student, I managed to pass it. And trust me, the test wasn't from the A level syllabus. It was most definitely based on FSc books. So there's that. Similarly, I didn't give any mock interview. In fact, the AKU interview also happened to be the first interview of my life. So please save your parents' money if it's possible to prepare on your own. As an FSc student, if you're one of the brighter students of your class, then definitely you don't need any academy. However, if you're a struggling student, in that case I will say that an academy for the tests will help you. As for which one is the best, see the above answers. Good luck and hope to see you next year as a junior  IA. Feel free to PM me
> 
> As for the MCAT, I got around 900 in the retest and my only prep was during the summer vacations, and that too as an A Level student who went through the FSc books for the first time and had only 2 months to do so. After the MCAT got cancelled I didn't study a word because I was tired of everything. I know A level students who got 950 with rigorous prep studying on their own. So IA as an FSc student if you study yourself and exert effort on your own, it will do you wonders compared to academies. However, again, if you feel that you're a struggling student who can't motivate himself/herself or push himself/herself strongly enough, then please do join an academy. But first priority should be self-study. I say this for both your own good and your parents'.
> 
> ...


very good explanation. Well done. 
Yes I totally agree with you that you don't any academy if you're brighter student of class. But there will be little problem with fsc students that they need to get a grip on topic by solving mcqs so that's why I was recommending academy.
I am too an Olevels student but luckily did fsc because I know my friends from Alevels going through all the books I've already done in two years. ) but Alevels students who got A's are the real brighter students of Pakistan because Alevels is not a easy job, whereas fsc is tough too but all you need to do is cram.Lol
btw wish you best of luck for future too and many many congratulations for AKU.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Saqlainamjad said:


> very good explanation. Well done.
> Yes I totally agree with you that you don't any academy if you're brighter student of class. But there will be little problem with fsc students that they need to get a grip on topic by solving mcqs so that's why I was recommending academy.
> I am too an Olevels student but luckily did fsc because I know my friends from Alevels going through all the books I've already done in two years. ) but Alevels students who got A's are the real brighter students of Pakistan because Alevels is not a easy job, whereas fsc is tough too but all you need to do is cram.Lol
> btw wish you best of luck for future too and many many congratulations for AKU.


Thank you for the appreciation brother. Yup, I agree about the "mcq" part which is why academies can be helpful for a first shot and initial prep. Of course, I urge anyone, A Level or FSc, who attends an academy to make sure that he/she uses the academy as a "tool" only, not as the end goal. Take whatever good you can from wherever you find it, including academies, but then build your own study ethic. And haha yeah nice move for the FSc, I guess it works well in your situation. Using basic mcq skills picked up in O Level and concept building techniques in FSc may just be the best combination for students who are sure that they want to become doctors and that too from Pakistan. Anyway, thank you so much!! I wish you all the best too and pray for all of you day and night. May we all be gifted with whatever is best for our individual situations, IA.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 15, 2017)

adenosine said:


> Thank you for the appreciation brother. Yup, I agree about the "mcq" part which is why academies can be helpful for a first shot and initial prep. Of course, I urge anyone, A Level or FSc, who attends an academy to make sure that he/she uses the academy as a "tool" only, not as the end goal. Take whatever good you can from wherever you find it, including academies, but then build your own study ethic. And haha yeah nice move for the FSc, I guess it works well in your situation. Using basic mcq skills picked up in O Level and concept building techniques in FSc may just be the best combination for students who are sure that they want to become doctors and that too from Pakistan. Anyway, thank you so much!! I wish you all the best too and pray for all of you day and night. May we all be gifted with whatever is best for our individual situations, IA.


Is there any other way i can contact you? This website wont let me PM you anymore because "I dont have enough post count to PM anyone anymore".


----------

